# Amazon Flex Navigation Poll



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Lets see what means of navigation people use most for Amazon Flex/dot-com deliveries


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Too hard to punch every address in with 44 deliveries for me


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Too hard to punch every address in with 44 deliveries for me


Make really good sense how about Google maps, it uses voice navigation?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I do prime now, most of the time I use amazons navigation, if traffic is bad I use waze to route around traffic, usually saves 10 minutes or so. I have no late deliveries so it works for me.


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

With traffic and the blooming of forests of orange cones here in Vegas, Waze is my go-to for Prime Now. Our county has partnered with Waze, so accidents, etc. get entered into the system very fast. I'll switch to the Amazon nav. when I'm close.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Make really good sense how about Google maps, it uses voice navigation?


If Google maps would interface with flex I switch in a heart beat


----------



## Ryle2013 (Jun 10, 2015)

If u touch the address before u touch start travel it will copy the address. Download an app like easy copy and it will automatically copy into gmaps or waze


----------



## Electricifier (Dec 1, 2015)

Google maps if it's an apartment. In my experience, Amazon's navigation will take you to the exit of the apartment complex 50% of the time.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Ryle2013 said:


> If u touch the address before u touch start travel it will copy the address. Download an app like easy copy and it will automatically copy into gmaps or waze


Good to know


----------

